# Smokin Saturday



## daveoxforduk (Jul 25, 2015)

Morning all,

Today is my first weekend with my new bradley 4 rack. I put up some pictures the other day when i dry rubbed them before putting them in the fridge, but i thought i'd create a new thread and update throughout the day.

Today im smoking 3 racks of ribs, a small pork shoulder (3.50 from tesco, should give you an idea of the size) and a pork belly loin with the bones still in.

I put the pork shoulder on at 10am at about 225. I am using the digital therm on the bradley, as well as two analog therms poking into the top of the damper (i'm awaiting the delivery of the Mav ET-732) The rest of the day looks like this... and please feel free to throw in some recommendations if the plan doesnt look right, or just some comments about what you personally would do, if you had my equipment and cooking what i'm cooking. Would love to hear opinions.

Get the smoker going using hickory wood bisquettes

10AM - Pork shoulder on bottom rack - Bradley digi therm at 230F - Analogue therms at 250F and 280F

12PM - Ribs and pork belly on top 3 racks - going to aim for an average of 230F across all therms - open my first ice cold bottle of Bud Light

2:30PM - foil all meats, spritz with apple juice and pour some apple juice into the foil and seal tightly

5:00PM - take belly and ribs out of foil, glaze with BBQ sauce and put back in the bradley

6:00PM - serve

Going to try and maintain an average of 230F throughout.

here's a picture of the meat i'm cooking today...completely forgot to take a pic of the shoulder before it went in...will take lots and lots of pics throughout the cook and upload them as i go. wish me luck on my 2nd ever smoke!

Left to right... Rib, Pork Shoulder, Rib, Rib, Belly Loin













IMG_5309.JPG



__ daveoxforduk
__ Jul 25, 2015


















IMG_5310.JPG



__ daveoxforduk
__ Jul 25, 2015


----------



## daveoxforduk (Jul 25, 2015)

Ribs and belly ready to go on at 12

Got it all on to two racks.













FullSizeRender 2.jpg



__ daveoxforduk
__ Jul 25, 2015


















FullSizeRender 3.jpg



__ daveoxforduk
__ Jul 25, 2015


----------



## wade (Jul 25, 2015)

Good looking ribs and belly Dave. Looking forward to the next update


----------



## daveoxforduk (Jul 25, 2015)

pork has been in 4 hours













IMG_5332.JPG



__ daveoxforduk
__ Jul 25, 2015






ribs and pork loin have been in 2 hours...they're not particularly tender at the moment, but i've now foiled everying and they'll be in for 2.5 hours now, around 220. I've put apple juice in the foil to help them steam.













IMG_5333.JPG



__ daveoxforduk
__ Jul 25, 2015


















IMG_5334.JPG



__ daveoxforduk
__ Jul 25, 2015






another update going about 5pm, before the glaze

So far, all i can say is i cant wait for my mav et 732 to get here, working off 3 temperature sources that i dont trust is a little stressful! looking forward to 1 temperature that i have faith in!


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 25, 2015)

They look darn fine to me cowboy!


----------



## daveoxforduk (Jul 25, 2015)

Ribs and belly are off. The first picture shows a rack that were at the top. You can see some nice pullback on the bone. Again, the Mac et 732 should help with a more consistent temperature. The other ribs are slightly tougher than I'd like. Hoping the pulled pork which is at the bottom of the Bradley isn't too tough













image.jpg



__ daveoxforduk
__ Jul 25, 2015


















image.jpg



__ daveoxforduk
__ Jul 25, 2015


----------



## daveoxforduk (Jul 25, 2015)

image.jpg



__ daveoxforduk
__ Jul 25, 2015


















image.jpg



__ daveoxforduk
__ Jul 25, 2015


















image.jpg



__ daveoxforduk
__ Jul 25, 2015


















image.jpg



__ daveoxforduk
__ Jul 25, 2015


















image.jpg



__ daveoxforduk
__ Jul 25, 2015


















image.jpg



__ daveoxforduk
__ Jul 25, 2015


















image.jpg



__ daveoxforduk
__ Jul 25, 2015


















image.jpg



__ daveoxforduk
__ Jul 25, 2015


















image.jpg



__ daveoxforduk
__ Jul 25, 2015


















image.jpg



__ daveoxforduk
__ Jul 25, 2015


----------



## bamber (Jul 25, 2015)

Well in Dave they look superb!


----------



## daveoxforduk (Jul 25, 2015)

Everything was ridiculous. Better than some restaurants I've been too. Seriously. 

Also, a little bit of a smoke ring as you can see, which I wasn't expecting on an electric smoker. 

Really pleased overall


----------



## osprey2 (Jul 25, 2015)

Well done Dave, looks a good feed.


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 25, 2015)

You did it! Onward and upwards


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 25, 2015)

Smashed it Dave! You should not be surprised that you can turn out better food than Restaurants, most of them are not doing it properly and cutting corners. Look at Gordon Ramsey boiling ribs!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 25, 2015)

Hello.  FINE job Dave.  Lookin good.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hey Dave are those Brioche buns?

Where are they from as I struggle to get decent looking buns?


----------



## bamber (Jul 26, 2015)

I've bought brioche buns from Aldi before matey


----------



## daveoxforduk (Jul 26, 2015)

They are! They're from tesco surprisingly. 4 for £1


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## ukcommando (Jul 26, 2015)

thats awsome, i can not wait to get started, great looking food DAve, thanks for the thread


----------



## smokewood (Jul 26, 2015)

Bamber said:


> I've bought brioche buns from Aldi before matey


Aldi Brioche buns are excellent, just throw them on the grill for about 10 - 20 seconds and they are even better.


----------

